# V-Server für Anfänger



## Julian-w (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ZUERST: Ich hab keine Ahnung von Webhosting auf V-Server.

Ich wollte meine Homepage ins Netz stellen (hatte vorhere einen Homeserver), und wollte mir zuerst ein PowerWeb Paket von Strato zulegen.
Nun musste ich aber durch Freunde, die leider auch dieses Paket haben, erfahren, dass dies nicht meinen Anforderungen gerecht werden wird und auch nicht gerade viele php-Features bietet (v.a. gibt es Probleme mit Joomla und phpBB3).
Deshalb wollte ich einen V-Server nehmen (z.B. dieses Paket A (KLICK) mit 128MB).

Nun meine Fragen:
 - Würde der V-Server mehr Leistung bringen?
 - Ist die Administration eines solchen Servers kompliziert (muss man z.B. Sicherheitsupdates aufspielen)?


----------



## olqs (14. Februar 2008)

Ein V-Server ist ein virtueller Server.

Du hast also (fast) alle Aufgaben zu erledigen, die auch auf einem normalen Server auch zu machen sind:
- Sicherheitsupdates
- Firewall
- Dienste konfigurieren
- und dergleichen mehr

Je nach eingesetzter Technologie um die v-Server bereitzustellen, fällt da, im Vergleich zu einem root Server, das Kernel Upgrade als Aufgabe weg.
Ansonsten ist ein v-Server, genauso wenig wie ein root Server, für Anfänger. Nur weil die Ressourcen des Systems weniger sind, ist es nicht weniger aufwendig zu konfigurieren.

Es gibt in dem Forum 2 Sticky-Threads "Rootserver: ja/nein", in die du auch einen Blick werfen kannst.

Für reines Hosting find ich ein Webpaket viel praktischer. Keine Arbeit mit der Sicherheit des darunter liegenden Systems. Die Sicherheit der Anwendung selbst liegt natürlich immer noch mir. Das kann auch schon ziemlich aufwenig sein. Ich denk da nur mal an ein phpBB2 Forum mit einigen Patchen zurück. Das aktuell halten war damals eine ziemliche Arbeit.


----------



## Julian-w (14. Februar 2008)

Danke für die Antwort.

Also doch viel Arbeit.
Dann werde ich wohl besser die Finger davon lassen...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (16. Februar 2008)

Hallo Julian,

durch eine sichere und sinnvolle PHP-Konfiguration lassen sich die Probleme mit Joomla, phpBB ohne Probleme vermeiden.  Wir haben genau eine solche Konfiguration im Einsatz, die den einwandfreien Betrieb ermöglicht. Wenn Interesse besteht, richte ich dir einen Testaccount ein, damit du dich davon auch selbst überzeugen kannst.

Wenn gewünscht, biete ich dir natürlich auch gerne die Fortführung des Testaccounts im Rahmen eines Webhosting-Pakets an. In dem Falle lasse mir doch einfach kurz eine Email an info [Klammeraffe] busoft [punkt] de    mit deinen Kontaktdaten zukommen, damit ich dir unverbindlich den Testaccount einrichten kann.

Viele Grüße,
Arne Buchwald


----------

